# Going to be purple.



## Danny Anson (Nov 20, 2022)

Hiawatha


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

A Deep Purple tribute bike?


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> A Deep Purple tribute bike?



Just stuck in the 60's colors.


----------

